
The Debate About GMO Safety Is Over, Thanks to a New Trillion-Meal Study - markmassie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonentine/2014/09/17/the-debate-about-gmo-safety-is-over-thanks-to-a-new-trillion-meal-study/
======
tomrod
Glad to hear this.

My only concern (echoed by many anti-GMO'ers, of which I don't consider myself
a part) is of horizontal gene transmission[0[, primarily because I have no
training or experience in the subject matter. But it's not enough of a concern
to me to fight against GMO, because there are better fights to be fought! I
simply wish I knew more.

Here is the link on the study (haven't had time to evaluate the test design
yet):
[http://www.journalofanimalscience.org/content/early/2014/08/...](http://www.journalofanimalscience.org/content/early/2014/08/27/jas.2014-8124)

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizontal_gene_transfer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizontal_gene_transfer)

~~~
markmassie
It's great that you take such a pragmatic approach!

I recommend this article [0] by Mark Lynas [1] that explains the arguments
that convinced him to go from a vocal anti-GMO activist to, what he calls, a
pro-science environmentalist. (I think the hip term now is "eco-modernist").
From the article:

 _What happened between 1995 and now that made me not only change my mind but
come here and admit it? Well, the answer is fairly simple: I discovered
science, and in the process I hope I became a better environmentalist._

[0]
[http://thebreakthrough.org/index.php/programs/conservation-a...](http://thebreakthrough.org/index.php/programs/conservation-
and-development/why-i-was-wrong-about-gmo)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Lynas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Lynas)

